# IoW Randonnee this Sunday



## Dave Davenport (1 May 2014)

Who's going?
Me, Mrs D and a few of the Sotonia crew will be on the 8am Southampton ferry, if you pass an old bloke with tattooed legs riding a fixed say hi!

Discount code for Red Funnel is RDN14.


----------



## Wander Wheels (2 May 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Who's going?
> Me, Mrs D and a few of the Sotonia crew will be on the 8am Southampton ferry, if you pass an old bloke with tattooed legs riding a fixed say hi!
> 
> Discount code for Red Funnel is RDN14.


----------



## Wander Wheels (2 May 2014)

Hi We're doing this again from Fordingbridge with a few others. Lymington Ferry also has a 20% discount off fares booked online beforehand. We'll be on the 9.15 ferry from Lymington to Yarmouth. Looking forward to another great Isle of Wight event.


----------



## JoeyB (2 May 2014)

Yup, I'll be going over the Portsmouth - Fishborne crossing for 8am.


----------



## JoeyB (4 May 2014)

Good ride today, bit annoying that the car ferry was full but luckily got on the cat service instead. Down side being that I had to back track from Ryde to get to my start point. Legs are sore but think I put in my fastest time to date. Was on the 1500 ferry home.


----------

